# Fan-Tastic 12" vent leak.



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Any one know where I can obtain an exterior vent trim for my Fan-Tanstic vent as it is letting water in? On examination the exterior trim has cracks in a few places, also any advice how to remove the unsightly stains (? Tannin from plywood) on the interior cloth ceiling. The vent is 13 1/2 inches squared from the inside measurement.


The van is a 1992 VW transporter Hightop Koncord conversion.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi The UK importers are Nova Leisure I am sure that they will be able to help you.

Eddie


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Coffee Stain Remover Trigger Spray 500ml

Available at http://cleaningspot.co.uk/acatalog/Spot___Stain_Removers.html

It worked for me - no warranty given though!

Colin


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Well I removed the fan and vent- fortunately it had been fixed with non hardening sealer, the vent had a trim that was fixed to the high top with 20 odd stainless steel screws straight into the vent hole interior plywood frame, very many cracks in the removed plastic trim by each SS screw entry and unfortunately the fan vent it'self was fixed to the trim with short rusty screws -it seemed like hundreds of them had to be drilled out by yours truly- the seal under this removal also deteriorated but removable.

-I tried to get a new trim but no luck so I decided to make a new trim from some aluminium sheeting that I salvaged from an old classic caravan- just a simple frame that would cover both the vent edging and original plastic trim the idea was to use it to cover the original bits and just re-screw the lot through the aluminium relying on carafax sealer to stick the vent to the trim(no screws) and then the trim to the van and then the aluminium trim over the lot.

I used two full tubes of carafax sealer minus waste and trimmings still a substantial amount, gradually tightening the SS screws to leave a satisfactory amount of carafax sealer showing -looked tidy even though I say so my self, the other precaution I took was to slip some additional wood (Door stop)frame over the plywood interior frame as it did have a 1cm gap between the fibre glass and the original ply this was stuck in with silicon sealer and clamped overnight two bits side by side per side were needed to reach the original screw holes.

AS for my stained ceiling fabric I did a little research on the internet and discovered that Oxalic acid and acetic acid are the best things for removing tannin stains- house hold supermarket type red wine stain remover is the same thing and foamed up with a 1001 type fabric cleaner and a little persistence did a wonderful job and the roof fabric has come up better than before leak so I am delighted with the whole thing.


----------

